# Postgrey crash on daemonize?

## shimitar

After an emerge update i could not receive email on my postfix. After some investigation it turns out the "postgrey" unix socket is not there, because postgrey has not started.

Trying to restart the service had no results, so i decided to investigate a bit more.

It turns out that the command:

/usr/sbin/postgrey --unix=/var/spool/postfix/private/postgrey  --pidfile=/var/run/postgrey.pid --delay=180 '--greylist-text=Greylisted for %s seconds' 

works perfectly, while the command:

/usr/sbin/postgrey --unix=/var/spool/postfix/private/postgrey  --pidfile=/var/run/postgrey.pid --delay=180 '--greylist-text=Greylisted for %s seconds'  --daemonize

just crash with NO output! It just does not start. 

Can somebody help me out find out WHY this? For the time being i have disabled graylisting in postfix, but i would like to fix it...

----------

## Pearlseattle

Hi

I have currently...

```
eix mail-filter/postgrey

[I] mail-filter/postgrey

     Available versions:  1.34 1.34-r1 ~1.34-r2 1.34-r3 ~1.35 ~1.35-r1 {targrey}

     Installed versions:  1.34-r3(06:49:50 PM 08/24/2014)(-targrey)

     Homepage:            http://postgrey.schweikert.ch/

     Description:         Postgrey is a Postfix policy server implementing greylisting
```

...1.34-r3 installed and it starts with the command line...

```
ps -Af | grep -i postgrey

postgrey  2750     1  0 Oct10 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/postgrey --inet=127.0.0.1:10030 --daemonize --pidfile=/var/run/postgrey.pid --delay=180 --greylist-text=Greylisted for %s seconds
```

...and I did not have any problems with it so far.

I don't have any fancy setup.

----------

## shimitar

Well, an emerge sync and upgrading postgrey has fixed it...

odn't know what was going on, but now itt works.

----------

